# Nach Biosupdate deutlich kühlere CPU



## Cpt.William (4. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Heute habe die aktuellste Biosversion für mein MSI Meg X570 Unify aufgespielt. Lief alles reibungslos. Dann fiel mir auf das ich bei der Win  10 Installation von damals nicht im Bios UEFI eingestellt hatte. Somit hab ich es umgestellt. (mbr2gpt) Gab einiges zu tun. Jetzt klappt es aber.
Dann habe ich auch die aktuellen AMD Treiber installiert. Hab dann auch in den Win Energieeinstellungen 5%/100% eingestellt.
Ich hatte immer so Temperaturen um die max. 85° in einigen Spielen. Hab auch mal den Cinebench im Multicore durchlaufen lassen.
83° standen immer.
Dann habe ich SMT im Bios ausgestellt. und den Cinebench wieder laufen lassen. Max 62°
Nun habe ich wieder das letzte Spiel gezockt. ca 2 Std. hier waren es max. 69°
Vor dem Bios waren Temperaturen bis 83° (SMT war vor dem Biosupdate auch aus)
Achso: vor dem Biosupdate standen in den Win Energieeinstellungen 99% / 100%

Meine CPU ist ein Ryzen 3900XT mit einer Alphacool Eisbär 360 Wassserkühlung.

habt ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen?


----------



## Schori (4. April 2021)

Evtl. ist jetzt PBO (automatisches OC) im Uefi deaktiviert und da jetzt die Energieeinstellung auf 5% steht kann deine CPU, bei nicht voller Last, einzelne Kerne runtertakten


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2021)

PBO macht viel aus, wenn es aus ist und dann kann auch sein das durch das Bios der Prozessor weiter optimiert wurde und weniger Spannung zieht.


----------



## Cpt.William (4. April 2021)

Guten Morgen und frohe Ostern euch allen...
Aha.. PBO... schau ich mal ins Bios. Hatte da nie was mit Übertakten gemacht. Vielleicht lief da was nicht richtig im Bios, was durch das Update behoben wurde und wie mein Vorredner weiter optimiert wurde. Hab heute wieder mal gezockt und nur maximal 63° bis jetzt. Echt Toll.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2021)

PBO übertaktet dein System auf alle Kerne automatisch, so das jeder Kern einen maximalen Takt erreichen kann. Das kostet aber mehr Spannung und auch mehr Temperatur.


----------



## Cpt.William (4. April 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> PBO übertaktet dein System auf alle Kerne automatisch, so das jeder Kern einen maximalen Takt erreichen kann. Das kostet aber mehr Spannung und auch mehr Temperatur.


macht sich das in der Leistung bemerkbar?
habe immer noch stabile Framezahlen. wenn ich mal Core Temp laufen lasse, laufen alle Kerne bis max 4.290 Mhz bei 62° (Satisfactory /Unreal 4 Update)


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2021)

Im CPU-Limit kann es was ausmachen und ggf. auch mit den min. FPS.
Am besten selbst  Gegentesten und dann selbst entscheiden. Manchmal ist es auch nur Kopfsache lieber mehr Takt anliegen haben zu wollen. Im Grunde reicht alles bereits aus, solange die Grafikkarte voll ausgelastet wird.


----------

